# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Estrelas >  Iconaster Longimanus

## David A. Pereira

*Nome comum: Double Sea Star
Família:  
Tamanho máximo aproximado: 12 cm
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 100 litros
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil): 2
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 1
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado): ?
Agressividade intra-espécie:
(1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado): ?*

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva David  :Olá:  

Muito bonita esta estrela, parabéns por possui-la!

Abraços

----------


## NunoAlexandre

Boas e uma exelente adiçao ao aquario e uma estrela activa e de facil manutençao eu possuo 3 destas ja algum tempo e cada vez gosto mais destes seres.

----------

